# Date an old toothing plane iron



## gornarak (Jun 5, 2014)

I got an old toothing plane that fit my set of inherited planes nearly perfectly and I am restoring it. Now I wonder which age it has. It's pretty obvious that it's made by Kirschen but does anybody have an idea when the logo was in use?


----------



## AlexDeaf (Dec 27, 2015)

gornarak said:


> I got an old toothing plane that fit my set of inherited planes nearly perfectly and I am restoring it. Now I wonder which age it has. It's pretty obvious that it's made by Kirschen but does anybody have an idea when the logo was in use?


They were common in Europe until the 40s of 20 th century. And I have of this brand. Many good quality.
The company exists to this day


----------



## gornarak (Jun 5, 2014)

I actually hoped that somebody would know during which period they used exactly this logo as they are using a different one today.


----------



## AlexDeaf (Dec 27, 2015)

Now only ,,two cherries,, emblem :blink:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Contact/send picture to company and ask.

George


----------



## gornarak (Jun 5, 2014)

Just for the record - Kirschen hasn't answered at all.


----------

